# Is this justified???



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Unless Southwest was negligent in some way I don't believe it is.....

What do you think?
https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...est-flight-sues-airline-claims-ptsd/23422685/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it's a bet: Can your lawyer get for you more than his fees and expenses cost you?

Confidentially, I think not.
But modern-day cupidity always centers upon getting something for nothing, preferably at the expense of someone else's suffering.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure the person suing has a direct claim, and I think it may be difficult to prove the relationship between cause and effect. I think it more likely that the family of the victim who died may have a more verifiable claim on the basis of negligence by the maintenance department of the airline than of a secondary claim supposedly related to PTSD resulting from exposure to the incident. The defense could argue that even if she has PTSD that it was the result of another incident, not this one. If I were on the jury, I would tend to view this as nothing other than a money grab and not a true cause of action due to verifiable personal injury.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

She's a California native, according to the release. Entitled!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Reminds me of a story I read years ago about a woman who filed suit against McDonald's corporation. Don't remember her exact complaint but I do remember what happened that resulted in her suit.

She was walking on a sidewalk across the street from a McDonald's when a robbery suddenly took place in the restaurant. Apparently she was so distraught that she felt she could only be made whole again by a large outlay of cash from McDonald's. My take? McDonald's should have sued her of everything they could get from her. Basically destroy her financial life for such a ridiculous and frivolous suit brought by her. And they should also go after her attorney for taking on such a case.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

I walked in on a bank robbery and a man was shot and killed in front of me. I didn’t sue.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

MarylouMader said:


> I walked in on a bank robbery and a man was shot and killed in front of me. I didn't sue.


Now is your chance.......


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I can't win the lottery so I'll sue to get money. Every body wants to claim PTSD which is a shame for the ones who truly has it.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

No, it's not, just wants a payout more than she got, I'd check on her immigration status and standing to sue, alot of illegals in California who like to vote and have driver licenses:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

MarylouMader said:


> I walked in on a bank robbery and a man was shot and killed in front of me. I didn't sue.


Yeah, OK...
But you're a decent and responsible human being, not a dole sucker with delusions of entitlement.
That makes you different from the normal herd of sheeple.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

"Despite knowing of the dangerous condition of the subject aircraft’s engine, the defendants risked the lives of more than a hundred innocent passengers," the filing reads.

It seems to me like your life would be in danger every time the plane leaves the ground.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The airline knew of the dangerous condition ??? That doesn't sound kosher .


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

“.....the filing reads”. That’s an allegation which has to be proved. Opening statements to the jury to set the stage for the following arguments. The real issue will be if the plaintiff’s attorney can “prove” to the jury that the airline knew of the dangerous condition of the engine, and allowed the use of the plane in spite of it. If that is proved, case closed. Major damages will be awarded, but to me, if they were performing recommended maintenance procedures, they were not at fault. The fault may be for a design defect or part quality defect by the engine manufacturer.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

It all depends on where the suit was filed. Since Southwest operates in most of the United States, her attorney can pretty much shop around for the jury most likely to award damages, regardless of the law.

Madison County, Illinois comes to mind.


----------

